# Aternativen zu Rittal Schaltschrankkühlern



## nku (9 Februar 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Alternativen zu Rittal
Schaltschrankkühlern.
Was setzt Ihr ein?

Gruß

Nils


----------



## Maxl (10 Februar 2007)

Bei uns ist (wieder) alles von Rittal.

Wir haben eine Weile Kühlgeräte von Pfannenberg eingesetzt, weil es mit den Rittal-Kühlgeräten für Dachaufbau große Probleme gab (Kühlgerät vereist --> Wassertropfen fallen aus Kühlgerät auf Elektronik).

Leider hatten wir mit den Pfannenberg-Geräten genau die gleichen Probleme, seither setzen wir fertige Klima-Seitenwände und Klima-Türen von Rittal ein. Der höhere Preis rechnet sich durch den sehr geringen Arbeitsaufwand.

mfg
Maxl


----------



## TommyG (11 Februar 2007)

Bei uns,

Kunststoffverarbeitung, wurde die 15°C Wasserlinie über 'No name' Gegenkühler geleitet und die Energie über Papst - Lüfter aus dem Schrank gezogen. Wir hatten das Glück, dass die Kühlsole da und gut dimensioniert war, somit war ein Einklinlen und 'habe fertisch'..

Greetz


----------



## Borsti (12 Februar 2007)

Hallo nku.
Wir haben auch paar Problemchen mit unseren Rittal Kühlgeräten. Wir haben jetzt die "Anfälligsten" gegen welche von der Firma Seifert ausgetauscht. Bis jetzt noch keine Probleme gehabt.

http://www.seifertmtmsystems.de/


----------



## RettigHeinz (14 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

wir setzen Klimageräte von der Fa. Seifert ein.

MFG

H.Rettig


----------

